# Residence permit



## furyangel (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi there,

I've only just arrived yesterday to ankara and I'm on a tourist visa known as sticker visa not the e-visa for 1 month and I'm wondering how do I get residence permit or like a visa for longer than this month bare in mind I don't need to work here since I'm working for an american company remotely but a visa with work permit would be a bonu


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

furyangel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've only just arrived yesterday to ankara and I'm on a tourist visa known as sticker visa not the e-visa for 1 month and I'm wondering how do I get residence permit or like a visa for longer than this month bare in mind I don't need to work here since I'm working for an american company remotely but a visa with work permit would be a bonu


I have posted the link recently in a similar thread on how to get residence permit.

Work permit requires an employer first.


----------



## furyangel (Jul 27, 2013)

Could you please post the link and also some detailed instructions as to what the requirements are where to apply how long it takes etc etc


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Here you go. http://www.invest.gov.tr/en-US/inves...ncePermit.aspx You can hire someone, but I believe you will need to apply in person. Beware scammers and do not pay before you get a service.


----------



## furyangel (Jul 27, 2013)

belgarath said:


> Here you go. You can hire someone, but I believe you will need to apply in person. Beware scammers and do not pay before you get a service.


Thank you very much for your reply for some unknown reason the link you've posted isn't resolving properly I believe because it's so long could you please repost it and also would you recommend a place where I can find somebody to hire to do that for me any past experience?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.invest.gov.tr/en-US/investmentguide/investorsguide/comingtoturkey/Pages/HowToGetAResidencePermit.aspx

Try this one


----------



## furyangel (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you so very much could you please tell me where do I submit them papers to or where's the eminyet that I should go to I'm currently in Ulus Ankara thank you yet again


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is the address info from the police web site :



Telefon	:	Danışma: +90 (312) 303 5488 - 5460 
Faks	:	+90 (312) 384 08 24 
E-Posta	: [email protected]
Adres	:	Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü Mevlana Bulvarı Konya Yolu Üzeri İskitler/Yenimahalle ANKARA


----------



## knm (Sep 4, 2013)

I have valid residence permit till Oct'2013. I was outside Turkey around 7 months for personal reason.Now returning this month, will it be a problem for immigration check/police in ISTANBUL airport ? Do I need visa again ?


----------

